# A Beagle...



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Thought I'd share my most recent painting... I call it "sleepy beagle".
I can't seem to get the eyes right... so if any of you "super" artists have some suggestions please throw them my way!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I think that looks AWSOME!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you have a picture of the dog or did you just composed this dog from scratch ?
I can’t really type you a step by step process simply because I cannot explain it well. I will scan a picture in a second of sleep dog eyes


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Do you have a picture of the dog or did you just composed this dog from scratch ?
> I can’t really type you a step by step process simply because I cannot explain it well. I will scan a picture in a second of sleep dog eyes


Sorry no pic... I just did this one from scratch.


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Sorry no pic... I just did this one from scratch.


I saw this same exact picture of a Beagle on the side bar of Facebook in a ad!! Identical!! You did a good job.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

tannerokeefe said:


> I saw this same exact picture of a Beagle on the side bar of Facebook in a ad!! Identical!! You did a good job.


Cool... I haven't seen it... if you could share a link that would be great!
I've seen many pictures taken from the same angle (which is where I got the idea from)... Some of my favorites are:


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

PonkiPoodles said:


> Cool... I haven't seen it... if you could share a link that would be great!
> I've seen many pictures taken from the same angle (which is where I got the idea from)... Some of my favorites are:


The picture in the middle would be some good eyes to use it looks amlost like your painting


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

I couldnt get the link because as soon as you click on it it directs you elsewhere!! /i will try...........eace:


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

link didnt show the advertisement!


----------

